# Hospital messed up FET cycle - any reassurance or advice



## Runnerbean35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi

I am looking for a bit of advice and reassurance.  We underwent our second IVF cycle last month - it was a FET and it was unsuccessful.  

We had our follow up today and the Dr explained that there was an error made with the treatment.  Basically I was told to start the cyclogest pessaries four days before the transfer (it was a five day embryo) instead of five.  So I missed a day or cyclogest.  The dr said that there is no evidence this could have affected the cycle and that some clinics don't even use it (?).

Anyway I was a bit taken aback and didn't quite know what to say at the time.  The clinic were very apologetic and have offered us another free FET cycle as I have two more frozen embryos.  

There's nothing we can do to change it I know but in some ways I would rather have not known! 

It's not the error itself (we are all human) but the thought I went through all the treatment for nothing.  The thought of having to do it all again is physically and emotionally exhausting.  Getting another cycle is compensation but unfortunately it can't make up for all the time off for appts, suffering side effects for two months, two healthy embryos possibly going to waste, and the strain it puts on your relationship.  When I thought that the embryos just didn't implant it was hard but I can accept it as fate.  Now I am left with a what if?  Do you think it really makes a big difference missing a day of cyclogest?  

I know I can't change it and I need to just move on.  I will do the cycle they offered but I feel that I have wasted the last four months and two embryos with the last one.  I am hoping that it wouldn't have worked regardless.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Cyclogest would help maintain the lining but I suspect missing one day early on probably wouldn't have caused a problem unless you started bleeding very early. 

But lots of ((hugs)) as this must be very stressful.

I would try to look on the bright side (which is easier said than done, I know!) - if your embryos were going to work they probably would have (or you may have seen a chemical pregnancy), but if they weren't meant to be, at least you are getting another cycle for free, which is really good.

You shouldn't have to go through this - the clinic should be experienced at telling people how to use their meds. I'm feeling annoyed on your behalf! I'd be tempted to write to them now or when treatment is over and explain your feelings and how you'd hate for anyone else to go through that.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Runnerbean I am very sorry about what you are going through but honestly I do not think it would have made a difference. I just think that it wasn't meant to be. I think each clinic has its own policies and you can never say what's right or wrong. I will be starting utrogestan 6 days before FET for a 6 day embryo but missing a day would not have made that much of a difference.

I think that your clinic has no explanation why your cycle failed and they are just hoping that it is a result of the error. I used to think that fertility clinics were only after the money but nowadays I realize that they are just desparate to improve success rates and it is equally frustrating for them when a cycle fails.

Try to forget about this cycle and move on. Best of luck hun x


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

My clinic only start you on cyclogest a day or two before transfer for a FET. I really don't think it makes a difference and I don't think it'd stop the embryos implanting. If your progesterone levels were really low and you've started bleeding early before, maybe you'd need more but then I think they'd offer gestone injections too. It sadly sometimes doesn't work - I know, I've just had my second unsuccessful FET. I don't think mine didn't work because of the lack of cyclogest though. The odds of ivf working are just not always as high as we'd like them to be.  

I'd definitely take their offer of a free additional cycle of FET though! Hope its third time lucky for you xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle

My clinic starts cylogest 1 or 2 days before transfer so I imagine it wouldn't of made much difference, I know how you feel though I had a really difficult transfer where they had to manually fill my bladder and change clamps and catheters so I was full of what ifs after mine failed

Good luck for your next cycle

Lilly x


----------



## Runnerbean35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies - I feel a lot better reading them especially that some clinics only use cyclogest two days before transfer.  And my AF held off for 15 days post transfer suggesting that the medication had done its job and the embryos jut don't implant.  Disappointing as it still is I can accept it much more easily if it just wasn't meant to be I.e nature allowed this to happen and not a human error.  Thinking of it this way means I am probably lucky to get another cycle free and I am fortunate to have two more frosties.  Thanks everyone again x


----------

